# mind games



## megnorman (Dec 19, 2013)

so for those of you who dont know...my husband has kicked me out of our house and wants a divorce. we have been married for one year and hes already ready to quit. we argue often but nothing that i dont believe we couldn't get past in order to save our marriage. so im living 5 hours away with my family and have moved out of our house for the sake of arguing and because i dont want to live with someone who just doesnt want me there. well this afternoon we were having a good convo on the phone. we were getting along very well and he told me how much he loves me and wants to maintain something good out of our relationship. he tells me how much he misses me and hopes that one day we can have more good times together. and made sure to tell me to make sure when i get the separation papers that i read the part about reconcilable differences. he said if at the end of the six months if we decided to stay together we dont have to get divorced. that gave me hope well soon later i got home and the separation papers came in the mail and i asked him to call to talk about it. well when he called he was with his dad and brother and was being a jerk. his attitude completely changed. he said that he never told me we could reconcile and that he is getting a divorce. but then he told me we can stay separated for a year and we dont have to get divorced right away but then told me he was def signing divorce papers in six months. but then i said so are we gonna talk or see eachother and he said to wait until this all calms down and were both not angry and we will see about it. but yet he has every intention of getting divored. he keeps being indecisive about what hes saying and its pissing me off. also when we were getting off the phone he didnt tell me he loved me because he said it would just confuse his dad and brother. which i know that they were there. i could hear them hunting in the background. but who cares about what they think!!!!! agghhhh why?????? please any ideas why he is being so indecisive?????


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

give him EXACTLY what he wants

let his indecisiveness be HIS problem

in the meantime, 180 him

explore yourself, get out and meet new friends

how can he be confused when YOU

decide to stop playing these high school

merry-go-round games

you can almost bet the farm his outlook will change quick

keep posting, I am sorry you are here


----------

